# Erstellung eines Magazins



## jaseen (14. Mai 2006)

hallo leute,

ich will ein kleines magazin erstellen, und habe einpaar probleme ich bräuchte eine vorlage.
wo die schnitlinen und die falzmarke schon drauf ist.

und ich bin mir auch noch nicht im klaren mit welchem programm ich arbeiten soll. ich habe das adobe indesign und ilustrator.

ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

liebe grüsse 

Cagdas


daten :

Magazin DIN A5 28-seiter
135g Bilderdruck glänzend
4/4 farbig (beidseitiger Druck)
Rückendrahtheftung

Endformat: 21 cm x 29,7 cm
geheftetes Endformat: 14,8 cm x 21 cm
Datenformat: 21,2 cm x 29,9 cm


----------



## jaseen (14. Mai 2006)

kann mir jemand behilflich sein ?


----------



## versuch13 (14. Mai 2006)

Sehe ich das richtig dass du bei Flyeralarm drucken lassen willst oder? Da kannst du dir doch höchstwahrscheinlich eine Vorlage runter laden?
Zur Erstellung eines Magazins, ist InDesign schon optimal. Photoshop noch für die Bildbearbeitung falls das Material noch nicht im richtigen Format ist. 
Beschnitt anlegen, darauf achten dass alle Schriften in Pfade umgewandelt sind, CMYK ist klar, die machen da sicherlich auch Angaben zu Farbsättigung usw. Dann ein PDF/X schreiben.

Ich lasse da immer Flyer drucken und die machen da eigentlich recht genauen Angaben auf was man zu achten hat, hast du dir das alles durchgelesen? 


Gruß


----------



## cody- (15. Mai 2006)

> Zu den gewählten Formaten auf jeder Seite zusätzlich 1mm Beschnitt anlegen. Schriften und wichtige Infos die nicht angeschnitten werden dürfen, müssen mindestens 3mm, bei Magazinen mindestens 5mm, vom Rand des Endformates platziert werden !
> Verzichten Sie bitte auf die Anlage von Pass- und Falzmarken und außenliegenden Farbfeldern. Legen Sie keine weißen Ränder bzw. Outlines an. Produktionstechnisch kann eine Schneide- bzw. Falztoleranz von bis zu 1mm entstehen. Senden Sie bitte nur das angegebene Bruttomaß(=Datenformat incl. Beschnitt).



Das steht bei Flyeralarm, weitere Informationen: http://www.magazindruck.de/flyeralarm/view_doc_01.php?view_doc=1


----------



## foxx21 (3. Juni 2006)

Vielleicht noch ein kleiner Tipp, falls du es noch nicht weißt. Arbeite mit Musterseiten, dass ist im Allgmeinen sehr nützlich bei mehreren Seiten, die du ja vorweißt.

lg


----------

